# Aerial Lift of Connecticut



## Treecareconcept (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm considering buying a used Aerial Lift of Connecticut boom. I really liked the manuverability. I thought it was better than the TECO Saturn and equal to the Asplundh and Altecs.
Having used TECO's, Hi Rangers and Altecs I am not familiar with the maintenance of these lifts.
Can anyone fill me in on the some of ins and outs of these lifts. Such as cable replacement, expected boom life, ect.
This boom was made in 1983 and rebuilt in 1994. 
Any info?????


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 28, 2006)

Not me, sorry, but definitely welcome to Arboristsite!


----------



## Bearclaw (Nov 28, 2006)

*Good question.*

Most would simply look at the short term gains. 
As to your question?


----------



## Treeman14 (Nov 28, 2006)

I've used Aerial Lift of CT exclusively for the last 20 years. They build an excellent product and stand behind it fully. They have a mobile service crew that provides inspections and regular maintenance on a yearly schedule and they can be called in for emergencies too. Give them the serial number of the lift you're interested in and they can pull up its history in their database. 
Call 1-800-446-5438, ask for Bill Mitchell or someone in the service department. They're good people.


----------



## Treecareconcept (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info Tree Man. I have the serial number. I sent the serial number to Aerial Lift of Connecticut via their "contact us" area on the web site. I think I wil call them today and see what kind of info they can provide.
<>< Ro5:8


----------



## BostonBull (Nov 28, 2006)

Aerial lift are good booms. I think theyre elevators suck. 

We use all Terex/Hi-Rangers and I love them. There is nothing like the pistol grip controls


----------



## JEff B (Nov 28, 2006)

i've used aerial lift for the past five years and they have been great, great menunverability, easy maintenance, compact, amazing service. The elevators are great once you get used to them. Because it lifts you from rear mount to center mount you have 2 working positions with one truck set up. The 3 hydraulic control levers take a little getting used to but once you have it down its very smooth, i can run it with one hand no problem. I also like the booms stacked on top of one another rather then side by side. Aerial lifts i have worked with; Forestry unit (center mount) 55', 60', 65'. Rear mount 63', 75' with elevator.


----------



## diltree (Nov 28, 2006)

BostonBull said:


> Aerial lift are good booms. I think theyre elevators suck.
> 
> We use all Terex/Hi-Rangers and I love them. There is nothing like the pistol grip controls



Jim tell us How you really feel...................

Actually aerial Lift of conn. elevator units are the ultimate for topping tree's, you can use the elevator to change your center and reach more crotches for rigging.......Boston bull wouldn't know this because his company takes down every tree with there massive 60 ton crane....buy the way Bull you guys want to sell one of those bad boys?? Anyways evreything Jeff said is true....we own a few AL's of conn and have used their buckets for over 40 years....the service there is 1st class


www.dillontree.com


----------



## BostonBull (Nov 28, 2006)

I am sure Dan would sell one............why you have an extra 625,000 laying around burning a hole in your pocket?

I dont like those elevators because if you are working off the back of a rear mount.....where you should be.....the AL elevatorsnot only move you up but also away from your work requiring you tom move one or both booms. Hi-rangers move you straight up NO MATTER where around the truck you are working nevr requiring a readjustment of the boom that wasnt necessary or expected.


----------



## Treecareconcept (Nov 29, 2006)

*Aerial lift of Conn*

I called Aerial lift today (Thanks for the number Treeman) and they had one of their techs call me back. He was really helpful. 
He was able to answer my questions and he even gave me the number of the service tech that is in Ca right now. 
Now I just need to find a qualified tech to inspect it before I buy.


----------



## diltree (Nov 29, 2006)

*Boston Bull*

You make a very good point......that is a cool advantage of a high ranger


www.dillontree.com


----------

